# Saw this on CL - females near Kansas City



## SCinKC (Jun 22, 2014)

Ugh, I don't know why I even looked on CL, I had no reason too. Wish I hadn't, once I saw the very plain, entirely wire cage they are in. In addition to our two rats we have other animals and I can't take on any other potential vet bills- I've spent a small fortune in the last 6-8 months. (Why do I always end up with the animals that have health issues??). There is also another ad for two males in a 20 gallon aquarium in Topeka. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4556923588.html


----------

